# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  20 Things to Give Up for Lent

## Suzanimal

This is a fantastic list...




> Last week we talked about all the wrong and right reasons to fast for Lent. We are less than a week away from Ash Wednesday and the beginning of Lent. Many Christians give something up for Lent, but it usually has very little of impact on their life and walk with Christ. The reason is that we usually give stuff up for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> With that said, I want to offer up 20 things you might consider giving up this Lent. And these are things to give up not just for Lent, but for the rest of your life.
> 
>     Guilt  I am loved by Jesus and he has forgiven my sins. Today is a new day and the past is behind.
>     Fear  God is on my side. In him I am more than a conqueror. (see Romans 8)
>     The need to please everyone  I cant please everyone anyways. There is only one I need to strive to please.
>     Envy  I am blessed. My value is not found in my possessions, but in my relationship with my Heavenly Father.
>     Impatience  Gods timing is the perfect timing.
> ...

----------


## lib3rtarian

[mod delete]

----------


## Christian Liberty

Where is "Catholicism" on this list?




> 21. [mod delete].


*

I agree.  Religion is works and it leads to death.  Christianity is not religious because God does the work of saving, not man.*

----------


## Sola_Fide

21. Universal atonement
22.  Infused righteousness
23.  Papal infallibility
24.  Mariolotry
25.  Idol worship

----------


## eduardo89

Wonderful thread, Suzanimal. 

Sad that some others decided to try and derail it with their hate and pride.

----------


## James Madison

> 21. Universal atonement
> 22.  Infused righteousness
> 23.  Papal infallibility
> 24.  Mariolotry
> 25.  Idol worship


Wow, took until post #4 to ruin a thread. You off your game or what, Sola?

----------


## Todd

Should I give up craft beer for Lent?   Hurry.   It already may be too late.  I will tally the votes by end of night.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Wow, took until post #4 to ruin a thread. You off your game or what, Sola?


If I wasn't here, they wouldn't know the truth.

----------


## eduardo89

> Should I give up craft beer for Lent?   Hurry.   It already may be too late.  I will tally the votes by end of night.


How about go on a beer fast?
http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2012/0...eer-only-fast/

----------


## Suzanimal

> Should I give up craft beer for Lent?   Hurry.   It already may be too late.  I will tally the votes by end of night.


LOL, nah, enjoy the craft beer.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Wonderful thread, Suzanimal. 
> 
> Sad that some others decided to try and derail it with their hate and pride.





> Wow, took until post #4 to ruin a thread. You off your game or what, Sola?



Sola's post was the best post in the entire thread.  I wish I had some rep to give him.  Hopefully one of the other Calvinists here will back me up.

Why even celebrate lent?




> If I wasn't here, they wouldn't know the truth.


Amen.

26. Catholicism (Why wasn't this #1?)

27. Lent (Why wasn't this #2?)

----------


## Suzanimal

> Where is "Catholicism" on this list?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Religion is works and it leads to death.  Christianity is not religious because God does the work of saving, not man.[/B]


Interestingly enough, this list wasn't written by a Catholic.
I do happen to be Catholic and found the list inspiring and hoped other people, of faith or lack of, would find it inspiring as well.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Interestingly enough, this list wasn't written by a Catholic.
> I do happen to be Catholic and found the list inspiring and hoped other people, of faith or lack of, would find it inspiring as well.


What Protestants celebrate Lent?

I actually did find the list to be neat, aside from the fact that its connected to a Catholic holiday.  But I still like my "give up Catholicism for Lent, and stop worrying about it" line

----------


## Suzanimal

> What Protestants celebrate Lent?
> 
> I actually did find the list to be neat, aside from the fact that its connected to a Catholic holiday.  But I still like my "give up Catholicism for Lent, and stop worrying about it" line


I know Lutherans do - my husband's from a "mixed marriage" (his dad was Lutheran), I'm not really sure about other Protestants.

----------


## fr33

If I still observed it, I'd "give up" giving up meat on fridays.

----------


## eduardo89

> What Protestants celebrate Lent?
> 
> I actually did find the list to be neat, aside from the fact that its connected to a Catholic holiday.  But I still like my "give up Catholicism for Lent, and stop worrying about it" line


Many Protestants observe Lent. Lutherans, Anglicans/Episcopalians, Methodists, many Presbyterians, the Christian Church (Disciples of Christ), etc. So do the Eastern Orthodox Churches, Oriental Orthodox Churches, and the Church of the East.

It's mostly non-mainline Protestants who do not celebrate Lent. They are a minuscule minority within Christianity.

----------


## eduardo89

> If I still observed it, I'd "give up" giving up meat on fridays.


I give up meat every Friday. Today I've only eaten one meal and it was meatless because I'm fasting (it's Ash Wednesday). Not very easy to do!

----------


## Suzanimal

> If I still observed it, I'd "give up" giving up meat on fridays.


You reminded me of this old joke...

Bubba becomes Catholic

Each Friday night after work, Bubba would fire up his outdoor grill and cook a venison steak. But, all of Bubba's neighbors were Catholic....And since it was Lent, they were forbidden from eating meat on Friday.
The delicious aroma from the grilled venison steaks was causing such a problem for the Catholic faithful that they finally talked to their priest.
The Priest came to visit Bubba, and suggested that he become a Catholic. After several classes and much study, Bubba attended Mass.....and as the priest sprinkled holy water over him, he said, "You were born a Baptist, and raised a Baptist, but now you are a Catholic."
Bubba's neighbors were greatly relieved, until Friday night arrived, and the wonderful aroma of grilled venison filled the neighborhood.
The Priest was called immediately by the neighbors, and, as he rushed into Bubba's yard, clutching a rosary and prepared to scold him, he stopped and watched in amazement.
There stood Bubba, clutching a small bottle of holy water which he carefully sprinkled over the grilling meat and chanted: "You wuz born a deer, you wuz raised a deer, but now you is a catfish."

----------


## fr33

> I give up meat every Friday.


That's the way it used to be year-round right?

----------


## eduardo89

> That's the way it used to be year-round right?


Still is. In the Latin Church, we abstain every Friday which means refraining from eating the meat from mammals or fowl, and soup or gravy made from them. 

On Ash Wednesday (today) and other Holy days we abstain as well as fast. For all of Lent Traditionalist Catholics abstain and fast on Fridays as well as Saturday.

----------


## Dr.3D

Wait, isn't lent something you pick from your navel?

----------


## eduardo89

> Wait, isn't lent something you pick from your navel?


That's lint. And how does it get there?

----------


## Dr.3D

> That's lint. And how does it get there?


A worm hole is opened up from the warm moist rotating drum in your cloths dryer and the lint is transported to your navel.

----------


## Danke

[mod delete].

----------


## VIDEODROME

The Dark Side of the Force

----------


## Terry1

I need to give up hot caramel latte's.  They hubby's complaining about all the paper cups in the back seat of the car.  I could give up eating for hot caramel latte's.  

I just bought this really kewl coffee maker that uses those K cups.  I spent over 400.00 on the machine and almost a years supply of Green Mountain Caramel cream K-cups. mmm  

Well---then there's always  my Blue Moon with a slice of orange, but that's pretty much not going to happen either.

----------


## Danke

//

----------


## heavenlyboy34

My sacrifice is desserts.  Shouldn't be eating them anyway...  Also giving up on any conversation whatsoever with Sola_Fide and Freedom Fanatic. (though I already had them on ignore, so not a hard one)   Blessed Lent to my brothers and sisters in Christ! ~hugs~

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Still is. In the Latin Church, we abstain every Friday which means refraining from eating the meat from mammals or fowl, and soup or gravy made from them. 
> 
> On Ash Wednesday (today) and other Holy days we abstain as well as fast. For all of Lent Traditionalist Catholics abstain and fast on Fridays as well as Saturday.


It's similar in the EO church.  My little book of Orthodox feasts and fasts is in the other room or I'd verify it right now. :/

----------


## Terry1

Here's a list of my favorite things I'd miss on a daily basis.

1. Peppermint dental floss

2. Poly Grip

3. My favorite blanket and pillow.

4. My memory foam mattress

5. Caramel Latte's

6. Toilet paper

7. Soap

8. Hot water

9. Lip Stick

10. Car

11. Cash

Last but not least--my favorite perfume  Calvin Clines Eternity.  Without these things, I'd be one bitchy woman.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Here's a list of my favorite things I'd miss on a daily basis.
> 
> 1. Peppermint dental floss
> 
> 2. Poly Grip
> 
> 3. My favorite blanket and pillow.
> 
> 4. My memory foam mattress
> ...


LOL, I think it's funny that toilet paper isn't #1 on your list and I always wondered what kind of people use floss regularly. I've had the same roll (of floss, not toilet paper) for probably 10 years and only bust it out when I eat corn or right before a dentist appointment. I must be doing something right, had a cleaning Thursday and no cavities (Yay!).



As far as Lent goes, I'm doing pretty good, of course I've stumbled (a lot, that's a tough list) but I think I've made some good improvements. How is everyone else doing?

----------


## TER

> As far as Lent goes, I'm doing pretty good, of course I've stumbled (a lot, that's a tough list) but I think I've made some good improvements. How is everyone else doing?


It is good to hear that you have made improvements.  That after all is the goal!  May the Lord bless you on your journey to Pascha (Easter)!

----------


## TER

BTW, this the Lenten Prayer used in every Orthodox service during Lent.  It is the Prayer of St. Ephraim:

*Lenten Prayer of St. Ephrem
*
O Lord and Master of my life, take from me the spirit of sloth, despair, lust of power, and idle talk. _ (Full prostration)_

But give rather the spirit of chastity, humility, patience, and love to Thy servant. _ (Full prostration)_

Yea, O Lord and King, grant me to see my own transgressions, and not to judge my brother, for blessed art Thou, unto ages of ages. Amen.  _(Full prostration)_

O God, cleanse me a sinner._ (twelve times, with a bow each time)_

_Repeat the entire prayer: O Lord and Master of my life... and conclude with a full prostration._

----------


## Suzanimal

> It is good to hear that you have made improvements.  That after all is the goal!  May the Lord bless you on your journey to Pascha (Easter)!


You too Ter, peace.

Love the prayer, thanks for sharing.



> BTW, this the Lenten Prayer used in every Orthodox service during Lent.  It is the Prayer of St. Ephraim:
> 
> *Lenten Prayer of St. Ephrem
> *
> O Lord and Master of my life, take from me the spirit of sloth, despair, lust of power, and idle talk. _ (Full prostration)_
> 
> But give rather the spirit of chastity, humility, patience, and love to Thy servant. _ (Full prostration)_
> 
> Yea, O Lord and King, grant me to see my own transgressions, and not to judge my brother, for blessed art Thou, unto ages of ages. Amen.  _(Full prostration)_
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

Ash Wednesday bump

----------


## euphemia

We are not Catholic, but we have a liturgical tradition.  The past few years I have given up things that turned out to be profound lessons for me. This year will be the hardest because I m feeling led to develop daily discipline in an area of my life that needs it.

----------


## Ronin Truth

I'm giving up, giving up things for Lent.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

To consider:


"Lent was not invented by Roman Catholics. The practice predates the formation of the RC church as we know it now.

That being said, a season in the church that calls us to reflect upon our own sinfulness, our need for the blood of Christ shed to forgive sins and upon His suffering is not anything that I will condemn. I will only condemn it if it is touted as legalistic formulae or a mandate for all Christians."   (Rev. Toby L. Brown)

----------


## pcosmar

I do not recognize Lent. I do not give anything up for it.

What is Lent anyway? (sounds like some pocket fuzz that is given away) 
and what is the scriptural basis for such?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I do not recognize Lent. I do not give anything up for it.
> 
> What is Lent anyway? (sounds like some pocket fuzz that is given away) 
> and what is the scriptural basis for such?


I think it's one of those Paulish, Roman pagan adopted things like Christmas and Easter.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

"In A.D. 313 the Roman emperor Constantine converted to Christianity, and made it legal—even preferable—for Roman citizens to become Christian. Suddenly the church had a lot of adult baptisms to celebrate!

But that created a challenge: How was the church supposed to ensure that people who wanted to be baptized were serious about Jesus? And what did the church need to do to shape these new Christian lives? Baptism alone was not enough. More was needed to form these new Christians as disciples of Jesus.

So the church developed a 40-day course of preparation for baptism—a time of Bible study, catechism study (that’s right—catechism study 1,200 years before John Calvin), and spiritual disciplines including prayer and fasting. This was a super-charged “40-day spiritual adventure” or “40 days of purpose” (both are modern riffs on an ancient idea). The idea was that during those 40 days believers should be either preparing for their own baptism or encouraging someone who was preparing for baptism." (John D. Witvliet)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> "In A.D. 313 the Roman emperor Constantine converted to Christianity, and made it legal—even preferable—for Roman citizens to become Christian. Suddenly the church had a lot of adult baptisms to celebrate!
> 
> But that created a challenge: How was the church supposed to ensure that people who wanted to be baptized were serious about Jesus? And what did the church need to do to shape these new Christian lives? Baptism alone was not enough. More was needed to form these new Christians as disciples of Jesus.
> 
> So the church developed a 40-day course of preparation for baptism—a time of Bible study, catechism study (that’s right—catechism study 1,200 years before John Calvin), and spiritual disciplines including prayer and fasting. This was a super-charged “40-day spiritual adventure” or “40 days of purpose” (both are modern riffs on an ancient idea). The idea was that during those 40 days believers should be either preparing for their own baptism or encouraging someone who was preparing for baptism." (John D. Witvliet)


   The Orthodox Catechumen process is similar.  It began when Christians were an oppressed minority in Rome and elsewhere, though.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> "In A.D. 313 the Roman emperor Constantine converted to Christianity, and made it legaleven preferablefor Roman citizens to become Christian. Suddenly the church had a lot of adult baptisms to celebrate!
> 
> But that created a challenge: How was the church supposed to ensure that people who wanted to be baptized were serious about Jesus? And what did the church need to do to shape these new Christian lives? Baptism alone was not enough. More was needed to form these new Christians as disciples of Jesus.
> 
> So the church developed a 40-day course of preparation for baptisma time of Bible study, catechism study (thats rightcatechism study 1,200 years before John Calvin), and spiritual disciplines including prayer and fasting. This was a super-charged 40-day spiritual adventure or 40 days of purpose (both are modern riffs on an ancient idea). The idea was that during those 40 days believers should be either preparing for their own baptism or encouraging someone who was preparing for baptism." (John D. Witvliet)


Ah, just another Roman made up part of the highjacked religion OF Jesus, by Emperor Constantine. Gotcha!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ah, just another Roman made up part of the highjacked religion OF Jesus, by Emperor Constantine. Gotcha!


Nope.  The catechumen process existed long before Constantine.  The purpose was to keep spies of other religions at the time from infiltrating the places where Christians congregate, as knowing that would make it easy to kill the Christians in their parishes and hideaways.  Also, it prevented the unbaptized from partaking in the Eucharist (they had to leave the room temporarily while the others were receiving communion)

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Ah, just another Roman made up part of the highjacked religion OF Jesus, by Emperor Constantine. Gotcha!


Oh no.  Please do not think I am of Rome.  No, no, no.    I do not practice Lent, Easter, Christmas, Advent.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Nope. The catechumen process existed long before Constantine. The purpose was to keep spies of other religions at the time from infiltrating the places where Christians congregate, as knowing that would make it easy to kill the Christians in their parishes and hideaways.


And Jesus commanded his followers to ......?

----------


## pcosmar

> The purpose was to keep spies of other religions at the time from infiltrating the places where Christians congregate, as knowing that would make it easy to kill the Christians in their parishes and hideaways.


Why. Were they afraid of death?

We are supposed to be witnesses of Christ.. you can't do that by hiding.
Early Christians went to other temples and places were folks congregate to share the message of Christ.

Christians should never hide the light from those in darkness.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I do not recognize Lent. I do not give anything up for it.
> 
> What is Lent anyway? (sounds like some pocket fuzz that is given away) 
> and what is the scriptural basis for such?


You don't know?  I thought you were a confirmed RC at one time.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_L...n_Christianity



> One difference between Eastern Christianity and Western Christianity is the calculation of the date of Easter (see Computus).  Most years, the Eastern Pascha falls after the Western Easter, and it  may be as much as five weeks later; occasionally, the two dates  coincide. Like Western Lent, Great Lent itself lasts for forty days, but in contrast to the West, Sundays are included in the count.
> 
>  Great Lent officially begins on Clean Monday, seven weeks before Pascha (Ash Wednesday  is not observed in Eastern Christianity) and runs for 40 contiguous  days, concluding with the Presanctified Liturgy on Friday of the Sixth  Week. The next day is called Lazarus Saturday, the day before Palm Sunday. (Thus, in case the Easter dates coincide, Clean Monday is two days before Ash Wednesday.)
>  Fasting continues throughout the following week, known as Passion Week or Holy Week, and does not end until after the Paschal Vigil early in the morning of Pascha (Easter Sunday).






> The purpose of Great Lent is to prepare the faithful to not only commemorate, but to enter into the Passion and Resurrection of Jesus. The totality of the Orthodox life centers around the Resurrection.[1]  Great Lent is intended to be a "workshop" where the character of the  believer is spiritually uplifted and strengthened; where his life is  rededicated to the principles and ideals of the Gospel; where fasting  and prayer culminate in deep conviction of life; where apathy and  disinterest turn into vigorous activities of faith and good works.
>  Lent is not for the sake of Lent itself, as fasting is not for the  sake of fasting. Rather, these are means by which and for which the  individual believer prepares himself to reach for, accept and attain the  calling of his Savior. Therefore, the significance of Great Lent is  highly appraised, not only by the monks who gradually increased the length of time of the Lent, but also by the lay people themselves.
>  In the Orthodox Church, asceticism  is not exclusively for the "professional" religious, but for each  layperson as well, according to their strength. As such, Great Lent is a  sacred Institute of the Church to serve the individual believer in  participating as a member of the Mystical Body of Christ.  It provides each person an annual opportunity for self-examination and  improving the standards of faith and morals in his Christian life. The  deep intent of the believer during Great Lent is encapsulated in the  words of Saint Paul:  "forgetting what lies behind and straining forward to what lies ahead, I  press on toward the goal of the prize of the upward call of God in  Christ Jesus" (Philippians 3:13-14).
>  Through spending more time than usual in prayer and meditation on the Holy Scripture and the Holy Traditions  of the Church, the believer in Christ becomes through the grace of God  more godlike. The attitude towards this period is very positive, it is  not so much a period of repentance, as the "West" think of it, as an  attempt to recapture our true state as it was for Adam and Eve before  the fall - to live pure lives.


Also,
http://orthodoxwiki.org/Lent



> *Purpose of Great Lent* The original purpose of the pre-Pascha fast (now known as Great Lent)  was the fasting of catechumens who were being prepared for baptism and entry into the Church. However, it quickly became a time for those who were already Christian  to prepare for the feast of the Resurrection of Christ.  It is the  living symbol of man's entire life which is to be fulfilled in his own  resurrection from the dead with Christ. It is a time of renewed  devotion: of prayer, fasting, and almsgiving. It is a time of  repentance, a real renewal of minds, hearts and deeds in conformity with  Christ and his teachings. It is the time, most of all, of return to the  great commandments of loving God and neighbors.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Why. Were they afraid of death?
> 
> We are supposed to be witnesses of Christ.. you can't do that by hiding.
> Early Christians went to other temples and places were folks congregate to share the message of Christ.
> 
> Christians should never hide the light from those in darkness.


I think of our dear saint and apostle, Stephen, who defied the authorities and preached Jesus Christ daily.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Why. Were they afraid of death?
> 
> We are supposed to be witnesses of Christ.. you can't do that by hiding.
> Early Christians went to other temples and places were folks congregate to share the message of Christ.
> 
> Christians should never hide the light from those in darkness.


You can't spread the gospel if you're dead, Pete.  Being a Christian at that time was much like being a Christian in certain places of the mideast, Asia, and Africa today.  You're mistaken about public congregations by "Early Christians". (unless you define "early" as post-Constantine in Rome) It was very secretive by necessity.  There was public ministry of various sorts, but that's a different thing altogether.

----------


## pcosmar

> You don't know?  I thought you were a confirmed RC at one time.


I was. But I had rejected that long before I knew Christ.

I find no scriptural basis for much of old Traditions.

They are traditions of men.. I remember the Passover,, and know that it was pointing to and a foreshadow of Christ.

I remember the sacrifice of the cross every day.. Every day.

Every day is Holy to me.. none more than any other.

----------


## pcosmar

> You can't spread the gospel if you're dead, Pete.


It was spread by those with no fear..and yes.. many were killed for their testimony.

What a wonderful way to go. An Honor.
Do you think that God is unable to protect his own?



> Now when the attendant of the man of God had risen early and gone out, behold, an army with horses and chariots was circling the city. And his servant said to him, "Alas, my master! What shall we do?" So he answered, "*Do not fear, for those who are with us are more than those who are with them*." Then Elisha prayed and said, "O LORD, I pray, open his eyes that he may see." And the LORD opened the servant's eyes and he saw; and behold, the mountain was full of horses and chariots of fire all around Elisha.…


Do you think that death is something to fear?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> It was spread by those with no fear..and yes.. many were killed for their testimony.
> 
> What a wonderful way to go. An Honor.
> Do you think that God is unable to protect his own?
> 
> *A major exception springs to mind.
> 
> *Do you think that death is something to fear?
> 
> ...


//

----------


## RJB

It's odd how any thread about deepening the spiritual life and drawing nearer to God attracts so many detractors.  The Bible has so many stories of people fasting.  Jesus fasted-- I repeat, OUR LORD, HIMSELF, FASTED.  Yet any mention of fasting or periods of time for special devotions is met with every form of retorts not limited to:

*accusations of "work salvation."                   No, IT'S NOT FOR SALVATION.  We fast to grow closer to God.  This is one the most ancient means along with prayer and almsgiving.

*Attacks on Roman Catholicism as if Catholics are the only ones who take the time to grow closer to God.

*and the ubiquitous Constantine/paganism/Paulianity accusations-- whatever. 

Yes, every day should be a celebration of God's love, but I am no where near perfect and I take too much of what God has given me for granted.  Lent gives me a good time to refocus on what is important.  

*Wouldn't a simple "God be with you on your journey," be more appropriate?*

----------


## Ronin Truth

> It's odd how any thread about deepening the spiritual life and drawing nearer to God attracts so many detractors. The Bible has so many stories of people fasting. Jesus fasted-- I repeat, OUR LORD, HIMSELF, FASTED. Yet any mention of fasting or periods of time for special devotions is met with every form of retorts not limited to:
> 
> *accusations of "work salvation." No, IT'S NOT FOR SALVATION. We fast to grow closer to God. This is one the most ancient means along with prayer and almsgiving.
> 
> *Attacks on Roman Catholicism as if Catholics are the only ones who take the time to grow closer to God.
> 
> *and the ubiquitous Constantine/paganism/Paulianity accusations-- whatever. 
> 
> Yes, every day should be a celebration of God's love, but I am no where near perfect and I take too much of what God has given me for granted. Lent gives me a good time to refocus on what is important. 
> ...


*"God be with you on your journey."*

----------


## moostraks

> It's odd how any thread about deepening the spiritual life and drawing nearer to God attracts so many detractors.  The Bible has so many stories of people fasting.  Jesus fasted-- I repeat, OUR LORD, HIMSELF, FASTED.  Yet any mention of fasting or periods of time for special devotions is met with every form of retorts not limited to:
> 
> *accusations of "work salvation."                   No, IT'S NOT FOR SALVATION.  We fast to grow closer to God.  This is one the most ancient means along with prayer and almsgiving.
> 
> *Attacks on Roman Catholicism as if Catholics are the only ones who take the time to grow closer to God.
> 
> *and the ubiquitous Constantine/paganism/Paulianity accusations-- whatever. 
> 
> Yes, every day should be a celebration of God's love, but I am no where near perfect and I take too much of what God has given me for granted.  Lent gives me a good time to refocus on what is important.  
> ...


Yes  I think many people get too hung up on what others are doing in living their faith. It isn't a condemnation of others when one chooses to fast and yet it seems like many take it as some silent accusation of those who choose not to fast.

----------


## brushfire

I'm giving up trying to compete with Christ's sacrifice, therefore, I've given up lent, for lent.

Nothing against Catholics, but if you must take part in the lent ritual, why not give up some time?  Volunteer somewhere - pet shelter, old folks home, etc.

I probably sound judgmental, sorry - I'll let it go there.

----------


## RJB

> if you must take part in the lent ritual, why not give up some time?  Volunteer somewhere - pet shelter, old folks home, etc.


That's part of Lent.  Fasting, almsgiving, and prayer.  We're not competing with God or each other.  We're getting closer to God and his people.  It's sad that it looks like it's tearing his people apart on this thread.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> I'm giving up trying to compete with Christ's sacrifice, therefore, I've given up lent, for lent.
> 
> Nothing against Catholics, but if you must take part in the lent ritual, why not give up some time?  Volunteer somewhere - pet shelter, old folks home, etc.
> 
> I probably sound judgmental, sorry - I'll let it go there.


What you suggest is to be a part of the daily life of the believer in Christ.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> That's part of Lent.  Fasting, almsgiving, and prayer.  We're not competing with God or each other.  We're getting closer to God and his people.  It's sad that it looks like it's tearing his people apart on this thread.


Lent does not tear people apart.  It is the teaching that one must believe and participate in Lenten rituals in order to be closer to God.    

Of course, fasting, prayer, alms giving, repentance, mortification of the flesh, MUST be a part of the life of every believer.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Yes  I think many people get too hung up on what others are doing in living their faith. It isn't a condemnation of others when one chooses to fast and yet it seems like many take it as some silent accusation of those who choose not to fast.


"Living your faith" is not important (its what actually condemns so many people), it's "what is the faith that you live" that is the important question.

----------


## RJB

> Lent does not tear people apart.


I agree.  It's the ridiculous off topic directions these threads take.  The detractors seem to be voicing doubts in their own hearts because most of the complaints have absolutely NOTHING to do with Lent or the OP.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> I agree.  It's the ridiculous off topic directions these threads take.  The detractors seem to be voicing doubts in their own hearts because most of the complaints have absolutely NOTHING to do with Lent or the OP.


Yes.

Everyone - take a look at the OP. 

The list gives us all cause to repent.  

I also think that telling everyone what one is doing for Lent, lacks humility.

----------


## RJB

> I also think that telling everyone what one is doing for Lent, lacks humility.


I agree, but has anyone on this thread told you what to do, or are you just dredging up something from your own personal past?

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> I agree, but has anyone on this thread told you what to do, or are you just dredging up something from your own personal past?


No.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It's odd how any thread about deepening the spiritual life and drawing nearer to God attracts so many detractors.  The Bible has so many stories of people fasting.  Jesus fasted-- I repeat, OUR LORD, HIMSELF, FASTED.  Yet any mention of fasting or periods of time for special devotions is met with every form of retorts not limited to:
> 
> *accusations of "work salvation."                   No, IT'S NOT FOR SALVATION.  We fast to grow closer to God.  This is one the most ancient means along with prayer and almsgiving.
> 
> *Attacks on Roman Catholicism as if Catholics are the only ones who take the time to grow closer to God.
> 
> *and the ubiquitous Constantine/paganism/Paulianity accusations-- whatever. 
> 
> Yes, every day should be a celebration of God's love, but I am no where near perfect and I take too much of what God has given me for granted.  Lent gives me a good time to refocus on what is important.  
> ...


Yup.   God bless, my friend. ~hugs~

----------


## moostraks

> "Living your faith" is not important (its what actually condemns so many people), it's "what is the faith that you live" that is the important question.


Your advice and condemnation is unwanted and unnecessary. You seem incapable of reading comprehension when it comes to my posts.

Jesus, the Example

    Hebrews 12:  1Therefore, since we have so great a cloud of witnesses surrounding us, let us also lay aside every encumbrance and the sin which so easily entangles us, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, 2fixing our eyes on Jesus, the author and perfecter of faith, who for the joy set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God.
      3For consider Him who has endured such hostility by sinners against Himself, so that you will not grow weary and lose heart.



A Father’s Discipline

      4You have not yet resisted to the point of shedding blood in your striving against sin;

5and you have forgotten the exhortation which is addressed to you as sons,
            “MY SON, DO NOT REGARD LIGHTLY THE DISCIPLINE OF THE LORD,
            NOR FAINT WHEN YOU ARE REPROVED BY HIM;

      6FOR THOSE WHOM THE LORD LOVES HE DISCIPLINES,
            AND HE SCOURGES EVERY SON WHOM HE RECEIVES.”

7It is for discipline that you endure; God deals with you as with sons; for what son is there whom his father does not discipline? 8But if you are without discipline, of which all have become partakers, then you are illegitimate children and not sons. 9Furthermore, we had earthly fathers to discipline us, and we respected them; shall we not much rather be subject to the Father of spirits, and live? 10For they disciplined us for a short time as seemed best to them, but He disciplines us for our good, so that we may share His holiness. 11All discipline for the moment seems not to be joyful, but sorrowful; yet to those who have been trained by it, afterwards it yields the peaceful fruit of righteousness.

      12Therefore, strengthen the hands that are weak and the knees that are feeble, 13and make straight paths for your feet, so that the limb which is lame may not be put out of joint, but rather be healed.

      14Pursue peace with all men, and the sanctification without which no one will see the Lord. 15See to it that no one comes short of the grace of God; that no root of bitterness springing up causes trouble, and by it many be defiled; 16that there be no immoral or godless person like Esau, who sold his own birthright for a single meal. 17For you know that even afterwards, when he desired to inherit the blessing, he was rejected, for he found no place for repentance, though he sought for it with tears.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> "Living your faith" is not important (its what actually condemns so many people), it's "what is the faith that you live" that is the important question.


I think I know what you mean here, Sola, however, it may come across as a put down, or at least overly picky.  It is important to know who Jesus is, in a doctrinal sense, per Scripture, because His Spirit is the source of our faith and repentance.  Once we are assured of this, we live a life of faith through Christ.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Hebrews 12:  1Therefore, since we have so great a cloud of witnesses surrounding us, let us also lay aside every encumbrance and the sin which so easily entangles us, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us,* 2fixing our eyes on Jesus, the author and perfecter of faith*, who for the joy set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God.
>       3For consider Him who has endured such hostility by sinners against Himself, so that you will not grow weary and lose heart.



I'm glad you posted this verse, because usually you post verses that have nothing to do with the topic at hand.  But this one actually does have to do with the topic at hand.  

This is a verse you should read and really take to heart, because earlier in this thread, you said we should focus on how we live out our faith.  But this verse says to focus on Jesus, who is the AUTHOR and PERFECTOR of a Christian's faith.

Isn't that a profound verse?  If Jesus AUTHORS our faith, then it doesn't come from us.  If Jesus PERFECTS our faith, then our work and striving is not from us.

You say focus on "living the faith", but this verse says that our focus should be on Jesus, where our faith comes from.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> You can't spread the gospel if you're dead, Pete.  Being a Christian at that time was much like being a Christian in certain places of the mideast, Asia, and Africa today.  You're mistaken about public congregations by "Early Christians". (unless you define "early" as post-Constantine in Rome) It was very secretive by necessity.  There was public ministry of various sorts, but that's a different thing altogether.


HB, I am very interested in what you know about these early Christians, particularly when Saul was the greatest threat.

----------


## moostraks

> I'm glad you posted this verse, because usually you post verses that have nothing to do with the topic at hand.  But this one actually does have to do with the topic at hand.  
> 
> This is a verse you should read and really take to heart, because earlier in this thread, you said we should focus on how we live out our faith.  But this verse says to focus on Jesus, who is the AUTHOR and PERFECTOR of a Christian's faith.
> 
> Isn't that a profound verse?  If Jesus AUTHORS our faith, then it doesn't come from us.  If Jesus PERFECTS our faith, then our work and striving is not from us.
> 
> You say focus on "living the faith", but this verse says that our focus should be on Jesus, where our faith comes from.


 How are your apologies coming along? Seems you have plenty of time to spend telling other people what they think or what they should do and yet lack any sense of morality or humility to concern yourself with your own short comings. 

It appears you lack basic reading comprehension skills and make "ass"umptions upon which you feel entitled to dispense unrequested, unwarranted, and unwanted advice. You have no comprehension of what I said earlier but wish to carry on as though you are, dare I say, an intellectual, when you are not...

The fact that you cannot follow a simple train of thought regarding verses related to a subject matter has been proven when others have no problem grasping the relation of the verses to the posts I respond to in this subforum. Your attempts at portraying me as ignorant only further other's understanding of just what a rude individual you happen to be to those who don't carry your luggage.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> How are your apologies coming along? Seems you have plenty of time to spend telling other people what they think or what they should do and yet lack any sense of morality or humility to concern yourself with your own short comings. 
> 
> It appears you lack basic reading comprehension skills and make "ass"umptions upon which you feel entitled to dispense unrequested, unwarranted, and unwanted advice. You have no comprehension of what I said earlier but wish to carry on as though you are, dare I say, an intellectual, when you are not...
> 
> The fact that you cannot follow a simple train of thought regarding verses related to a subject matter has been proven when others have no problem grasping the relation of the verses to the posts I respond to in this subforum. Your attempts at portraying me as ignorant only further other's understanding of just what a rude individual you happen to be to those who don't carry your luggage.


This was all about me.  But what about the verse you posted? You posted it.  Don't you see how that verse says that we should focus on Jesus instead of our works?

----------


## Suzanimal

> "Living your faith" is not important (its what actually condemns so many people), it's "what is the faith that you live" that is the important question.


Interesting...I'll think about that.




> Yes.
> 
> Everyone - take a look at the OP. 
> 
> The list gives us all cause to repent.  
> 
> *I also think that telling everyone what one is doing for Lent, lacks humility*.


I agree.




> Giving to the Needy
> 
> 1“Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven.
> 
> 2“So when you give to the needy, do not announce it with trumpets, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and on the streets, to be honored by others. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in full. 3But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4so that your giving may be in secret. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you.
> 
> Prayer
> 
> 5“And when you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and on the street corners to be seen by others. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in full. 6But when you pray, go into your room, close the door and pray to your Father, who is unseen. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you. 7And when you pray, do not keep on babbling like pagans, for they think they will be heard because of their many words. 8Do not be like them, for your Father knows what you need before you ask him.
> ...


Matthew 6:1-16

----------


## moostraks

> This was all about me.  But what about the verse you posted? You posted it.  Don't you see how that verse says that we should focus on Jesus instead of our works?


It was about you because you again are not listening to the fact that you are clueless and angling to stir up trouble and I am telling you to myob especially since you lack basic reading comprehension skills when it comes to my posts and change the intent of everything I say so that you can ridicule me and act superior.

You did not even understand the original post I made to RJB because you are to busy trying to ascribe erroneous intent to my posts. 

And still no apologies for what you have falsely accused me of lately...

Know them by their fruits...

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HB, I am very interested in what you know about these early Christians, particularly when Saul was the greatest threat.


 I don't think I'll ever have time to write it all out, sadly. :/  I'll try to find some video/literature about the catechumenate and such history stuff for you.  Ever seen "Monty Python's Life Of Brian"?  The reason the rebel meetup scenes and the subsequent related material is funny and witty is because they're based on historical facts (as well as good comedic acting, of course  ).

----------


## euphemia

> I also think that telling everyone what one is doing for Lent, lacks humility.


Not necessarily.  Many people take their Lenten practices very seriously.  It can be very helpful to talk about that practice with people who will support and encourage me in my faith.  For me, Lenten practice is more than picking something to give up.  It is about self sacrifice that leads to better character and a closer relationship with God.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Not necessarily.  Many people take their Lenten practices very seriously.  It can be very helpful to talk about that practice with people who will support and encourage me in my faith.  For me, Lenten practice is more than picking something to give up.  It is about self sacrifice that leads to better character and a closer relationship with God.


  This is really the purpose of fasting.  I myself used to look at it as a sort of "punishment".  But now I see how this ascetic practice focuses the mind.  I've even heard atheists and secularists talk about the health benefits of fasting on the radio/interwebz, having "rediscovered" it.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> It was about you because you again are not listening to the fact that you are clueless and angling to stir up trouble and I am telling you to myob especially since you lack basic reading comprehension skills when it comes to my posts and change the intent of everything I say so that you can ridicule me and act superior.
> 
> You did not even understand the original post I made to RJB because you are to busy trying to ascribe erroneous intent to my posts. 
> 
> And still no apologies for what you have falsely accused me of lately...
> 
> Know them by their fruits...


So ...more of your feelings about me about nothing about the verse.  Ok.

----------


## euphemia

I would like to address the question of whether Lent is Scriptural.  Probably not in a technical sense, since the Resurrection did not happen until quite late in the story.  Our church does not require anyone to practice Lent or do anything on any other holy day.  What our church does is use the Church calendar as a way to teach people how to celebrate the special days in the gospel.  The times of growth, preparation, and celebration are illustrated in colors of green, purple, and white.  Now we are in Lent and it's all purple.  We are preparing to celebrate the resurrection.  The focus is to grieve sin, and practice self denial so that we can understand the great price paid for salvation.  These are not repetitive things, they are like a spirial.  Every year we should be deeper into our relationship with God.  The bulk of my Christian life was spent in an more evangelical style church.  I can tell a big difference now that we have become a part of the liturgical tradition.

Our church will also tell you that a lot of things are because of tradition.  They don't mean anything in themselves, but they do help us think about our faith in deep and profound ways.

----------


## HVACTech

> I don't think I'll ever have time to write it all out, sadly. :/  I'll try to find some video/literature about the catechumenate and such history stuff for you.  Ever seen "Monty Python's Life Of Brian"?  The reason the rebel meetup scenes and the subsequent related material is funny and witty is because they're based on historical facts (as well as good comedic acting, of course  ).


HEAVENLY boy, explains Monty Python. 

I have seen it all now.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> I don't think I'll ever have time to write it all out, sadly. :/  I'll try to find some video/literature about the catechumenate and such history stuff for you.  Ever seen "Monty Python's Life Of Brian"?  The reason the rebel meetup scenes and the subsequent related material is funny and witty is because they're based on historical facts (as well as good comedic acting, of course  ).


I was looking for your words, HB, and what you have learned.  Let's just let it pass for now.

----------


## fr33

My tip for lent to Catholics, as a former Catholic, is to read and focus on this: https://www.biblegateway.com/passage...thew%206:16-18

Coming from a Catholic community and family it seems obvious to me that Catholics tend to do this lent thing so they can brag to others about how they are suffering. My wife's facebook feed is full of it today on Ash Wednesday. That seems to contradict the whole idea of sacrifice if you are seeking attention, sympathy, and empathy for those sacrifices

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> My tip for lent to Catholics, as a former Catholic, is to read and focus on this: https://www.biblegateway.com/passage...thew%206:16-18
> *
> Coming from a Catholic community and family it seems obvious to me that Catholics tend to do this lent thing so they can brag to others about how they are suffering.* My wife's facebook feed is full of it today on Ash Wednesday. That seems to contradict the whole idea of sacrifice if you are seeking attention, sympathy, and empathy for those sacrifices


  How unfortunate.  I was always taught that fasts are personal and none of anyone else's business.  (Reading "Brothers Karamazov", I get the sense Dostoevsky felt the same way.)

----------

